# keeping a kitten with the mum



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Will a mum accept son or daughter to stay with her? Do cats prefer one sex to another? or can they all live happily together?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I dont see there would be a problem after all we all accept our children  *


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Either will be fine. You'll find that she gets very irritable with the kitten when it's four months old and still trying to suckle, but after they get through that they are usually very close.

Liz


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

if you keep a boy dont 4get he will be able to get mum pregnant by 6mths sometimes sooner 
but apart from that it shuld be fine


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

My boys have stayed with their Mum, but they do their own thing all the time and just be awkward when she has a potential male friend around.....

Sorry, got the wrong end of the thread. Thought we were talking about ex-wives and kids..... :001_tt2:

Joking apart, we have kept the girl out of our litter with her Mum. She has only just stopped trying to have a nipple full of milk, and that is at 14 weeks !! Mum goes out now all day and Suzie kitten ventures out into the garden for a play. Her Dad and Uncle go in and out all day. We do get some hissing from the grumpy Uncle, and Suzie has been boxed round the ears a couple of times, but she was pushing her luck! Trying to play with adult cats when they wanted to sleep in the sun was a good way to get hissed at. 
In hindsight, we should have kept another kitten for her, but both pairs of boy kittens went to new homes. Very inconvenient of Mum not to have had 6 kittens instead of 5 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i have a mother and daughter and they are not great together but thats just because the daughter has been a grumpy little madam since we got graycie, but before that they were fantastic


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Will be getting them done, so not worried about boy getting mum pregnant but what a thought! 

I just cant decide, im in turmoil about which to keep. I said a boy all along, but the little girl who was the runt and ive had to bottle feed has a very special place in my heart, but the other 3 have more white on them, and that makes them so pretty! decisions decisions decisions.

They are 15 days old today and are starting to want to come out to play! Looks like the fun is about to begin!!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Think we have decided were keeping the runt. Tia. A little girl.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless wheres the pics *


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yes we need a picture. or 5 x


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

we have kept boys and girls back with no problems, good luck with keeping your little girl!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck, im sure they will get on fine,xx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

kitties said:


> Will a mum accept son or daughter to stay with her? Do cats prefer one sex to another? or can they all live happily together?


Like everyone has said, they tend to be very close friends apart from that awkward time when the mum cat thinks they should be fully weaned but the kitten doesn't agree. My old cat and her female kitten used to sleep curled up together into old age, and the mother cat was always the boss. She never liked the boy kitten, though, but I think that was because we unsuccessfully tried to home him at about eight weeks with a lady who couldn't cope as he was very shy (kittens both born semiferal) and brought him back to us. He still wanted his mum but she never wanted to know him any more. So I don't know whether gender makes any difference.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

kitties said:


> Think we have decided were keeping the runt. Tia. A little girl.


Yay - i love little Tia. We'll all need to see pictures of her growing up please!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

this is tia.

I just wish the ginger one wasnt so cute hes only 2 weeks 3 days and has just left the nest on his own! Tia is asleep on me.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kitties said:


> this is tia.
> 
> I just wish the ginger one wasnt so cute hes only 2 weeks 3 days and has just left the nest on his own! Tia is asleep on me.


Aww! I would have kept her to! awww She isnt a runt! she is just tiny!

I have a Tia to! good name!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Aww! I would have kept her to! awww She isnt a runt! she is just tiny!
> 
> I have a Tia to! good name!


Its such a pretty name! She is just tiny shes gorgeous. All 4 left the message today, should they be so savvy at 2 weeks old? Im scared where they will be in morning lol! and Tia was leading the way! She was walking towards me  with Tango (ginger) right behind.


----------

